# Deodar Cedar help



## daveyclimber (Jul 11, 2007)

A client of mine has a Deodar that is in minor decline. About a month ago we remove the dead wood which was enormously abundant. The neighbor recently poured a concrete slab adjacent to the tree and I figure that may have something to do with it. Basically the tree's root zone is covered by concrete, asphalt and foundations to the two houses. My client loves this tree dearly and wishes to improve the health of the tree. What options am i lookingf at? Fertilization?


----------



## Thillmaine (Jul 11, 2007)

*Air Spade*

Does the davey branch in your area have an air spade?> If it does then do some radial trenching/vertical mulching wth organic matter and maybe try some biostimulants..
BUT NO, NO FERT...doesnt davey teach you that fertilizing an already declining tree is against the rules???


----------



## daveyclimber (Jul 11, 2007)

I no longer work for Davey. They only do utility clearance here anyway. Davey don't teach you anything anyway. Seriously there is only about a six foot cicle of exposed earth around the trunk. Thats it. No air spades up here, I can't find anyone who has one. We do have alot of construction soil compaction problems with the Oaks around here. Maybe down the road it will be feasable to buy one. What kind of mulch? Does it matter? I know nothing about this subject. Thanks


----------



## Thillmaine (Jul 22, 2007)

*Deodar Cedar*

What is the caliper of this tree>?
Sounds like all the uptake roots have been covered, only the structural/ transport roots remain. It is possible that the construction will force the tree to releasse epicormic buds from the roots, starting new feeder roots closer to the tree. Vertical mulching requires and air spade, as does radial trenching. I am not positive what everyone else uses but we use high quality compost sometimes mixed with compost tea and other stimulants.. DO some research about compacted soils and oaks, they are not fond of it. Sounds like if you have enough business the air spade wouldnt be a bad hting to add to your repitoire of services.The spade itself is under 2000, and usually you can charge about 500 per root collar examination/ vertical mulcing etc.. You need a compressor with at least 185 CFM per minute to run it properly, but you can alwas rent them. Another benifit, you can transplant small trees bare root with the air spade by excavating the entire roots system out with it. I even know of one company that transplanted a 40 red maple with it and had tremendous success.


----------

